# First Job: Call centre



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a phobia of being on the phone. I couldn't stand the thought on having a decent conversation on the phone, And I wanted to fix it as I'm hoping to get into Business and obviously you'll have to have a phone conversation one way or another.

I wanted to push myself further, As I've just overcame the fear of nightclubs -- I love nightclubs now!

I then applied for a call-centre, Well... A taxi dispatcher position. I had a trial today. First; they familiarized me with a computer program I've to use for putting the information in for the taxi drivers to pick up the people whilst on the phone, They then pushed me right in the deep end and gave me a headset to use for the phone calls. Wow, I was a nervous wreck, First call I was obviously stuttering and having to repeat myself a lot of the time to get the correct information! I was a nightmare. However, As the night went on... Everything changed. I was chatty and had a free-flowing conversation with the person who wanted a taxi! Never in my life would I thought I'd get over phone phobia so quickly! I made 60 phone calls that night! Only about 10 of them I failed on and had to get the supervisor.

I also chatted a little bit with the workers and had a bit of a laugh with one another (Small office).

I was then offered the job there and then -- I took it obviously.

Bah, I thought I'd share my little story for today! :b

[Typing this I've just realised how far I've came with my social anxiety. I couldn't even enter a shopping store or even out my own home without feeling so anxious and uncomfortable! Now I can efficently speak to people, Not only in phone but in person! I do believe I'm coming out the walls I've placed around myself and being me for the first time in ages. I feel so good and happy with it all!]


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

As someone who has pretty bad phone phobia, I can appreciate how hard it must have been for you! 

Congratulations on landing the position and doing a good job!


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

oh wow you faced a fear _and_ got a job, you're on a roll :clap


----------



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> As someone who has pretty bad phone phobia, I can appreciate how hard it must have been for you!
> 
> Congratulations on landing the position and doing a good job!


Thanks!  It was very hard the first couple of times! I even wanted to just walk out!



softshock11 said:


> oh wow you faced a fear _and_ got a job, you're on a roll :clap


Thanks again! I suppose all I can do is go down from here though  But that is just my pessimistic side coming through! :con


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

That's awesome! I think you inspired me to start applying for more jobs now. Congrats!


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Curtis090 said:


> Thanks again! I suppose all I can do is go down from here though  But that is just my pessimistic side coming through! :con


no way i think its a sign of good things coming a floodgates of positivity opening swooosh


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

curtis, are you on any meds or are you doing it without it?


----------



## Exi Kid (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations! I worked at a call center for like 1 day, I ended up having a mini-meltdown, which was okay since apparently that happens a lot at the place I worked at.

I'm glad to hear things are working out much better for you haha


----------



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

Exi Kid said:


> Congratulations! I worked at a call center for like 1 day, I ended up having a mini-meltdown, which was okay since apparently that happens a lot at the place I worked at.
> 
> I'm glad to hear things are working out much better for you haha


I did have a bit of a "mini-meltdown" last night. I went without breaks because of all the calls! Phonecalls do not bother me in the slightest anymore. We get a free ride home because I work in a taxi centre, And I was chatting away to the driver.  But... I am thinking about packing it in:no, Not because of my anxiety, But because it is so stressful and tedious. I mainly did this job because of my anxiety on the phones, But it is non-existant now. I now know why the money is so good :roll I absolutally hate this job, And I've only had 2 shifts!



outsider77 said:


> curtis, are you on any meds or are you doing it without it?


I'm doing it with no medication  I don't like using medication. I try to do everything on my own and not rely on anything.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Curtis090 said:


> I did have a bit of a "mini-meltdown" last night. I went without breaks because of all the calls! Phonecalls do not bother me in the slightest anymore. We get a free ride home because I work in a taxi centre, And I was chatting away to the driver.  But... I am thinking about packing it in:no, Not because of my anxiety, But because it is so stressful and tedious. I mainly did this job because of my anxiety on the phones, But it is non-existant now. I now know why the money is so good :roll I absolutally hate this job, And I've only had 2 shifts!
> 
> I'm doing it with no medication  I don't like using medication. I try to do everything on my own and not rely on anything.


so do you like workout and eat better so that you have less anxiety or just face the fear and did it? i'm hoping to be able to not have to take meds and do like you did and do it on my own.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome  It sucks that you don't like the job though.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome!! Congrats.


----------



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

outsider77 said:


> so do you like workout and eat better so that you have less anxiety or just face the fear and did it? i'm hoping to be able to not have to take meds and do like you did and do it on my own.


I have noticed a black, sugerless coffee before work eases my phone anxiety. You could try that -- If you like coffee.

I then just took the plunge and got stuck in with the job at hand. I just tried to clear my head and not think about anything but the phone calls. Honestly, The more I was talking on the phone, the less anxious I became.
It is almost like exposure therapy i'm doing for myself, And I'm reacting very well to it! I'm quite anxious free now. 

It is weird, The job has not only helped my phone skills, But social too. Even though I'm just speaking on the phone, I've became more relaxed talking to people in person too!



SuperSky said:


> Wow, that's awesome  It sucks that you don't like the job though.


Indeed. I'm going to give it to the end of the month. I only did this job because It would help my phone phobia, And I never knew it would be *this* quick... So perhaps it is because I have no more "goals" left for that job that it is becoming a bore.


----------



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

StarryMessenger said:


> Congrats, Curtis090! Haha my first job was a call centre too! That was over a year ago. I worked there for 6 months. Actually I applied for an administrative position at the company but when I turned up they offered me a call centre (frontline) position.
> 
> I felt the job offers were really hard to come by, so I just decided to try it out. It was absolutely nerve-wrecking on the first day. I didn't know how to answer many questions and had to put customers on hold while I consulted my supervisors. But slowly, as I gained more experience, I became more confident and less nervous when answering calls.
> 
> It's amazing when I looked back at my stint. I have answered thousands of phonecalls, talked to thousands of people and answered their queries. But the sad thing is, I still get nervous when making or answering phonecalls today. I still have difficulties plucking up courage to call and ask about things, or even ordering a pizza. I thought the experience would have made a difference, but I guess SA is something that will always be present if you have the condition.


Thank you man.

Wow, You worked at a call-centre for 6 months!? Did it ever get boring for you at all, StarryMessenger?  I seem to be very tired of the job already.

But I do think I'm going to quit the call-centre thing. It has helped my confidence speaking to people on the phone (And in person! Very strange). But it is very tiresome to be talking all the time, And it is very fast paced. I like to go through my own pace and get things done perfectly one time around and not be quickly taking down orders from people who are impatient these days, Lets not forget rude!

I may apply for a retail position and push myself more so I'm dealing with customers face to face! Hmm, I may see about that! But with jobs being scarce these days.. I may have some trouble.

But I feel Social Anxiety can always be present, In my experience, If you let it. I feel if I continue to push my limits with my Social Anxiety, I'll defeat it. The nightclub anxieties, for instance, I couldn't bare the thought of being around so many people. It is probably one of the biggest anxieties I had, (except public speaking, That's a whole different story) and I overcame it. Somedays, Like everyone, Social anxiety or not, We get days where we are at our worst. We cannot let that distract us or pull us down. Social anxiety is a very, very life crippling thing, As social interaction is just necessary for this day and age. I'm doing my best to overcome it, as I have big dreams and goals for myself, And I'll never get there if I let social anxiety win. I suppose that is my view on social anxiety, Others would probably have different takes on the anxiety.


----------



## clarks (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done dear, At last you got the ability to combat with telephonic phobia. However call center is a good place to nourished yourself and getting confidence. It is very beneficial to work in call center.


----------



## clarks (Apr 17, 2013)

clarks said:


> Well done dear, At last you got the ability to combat with telephonic phobia. However call center is a good place to nourished yourself and getting confidence. It is very beneficial to work in call center.


phone systems gold coast


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

glad to hear this OP! wish there were more inspiring stories like this that show that sometimes our fear is simply irrational and nothing more


----------

